# Play Station



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

We finally have pictures of our play station and other pasture structures.
BJ and Debbie:lovey:


----------



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Goat heaven!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job!!

My goats would love to have stuff like that!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is beautiful! I would love something like that!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow...that is awesome!!
It looks like your goats think so too.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Wonderful play yard and your fence is fantastic. I am going to save this and show my hubby........


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

WOW! I'm going to build that goat stand tomorrow, and then who knows! Maybe I'll copy your playstand!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cool.


----------



## NuMosaFarms (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all of your nice comments and likes. The whole pasture and play station seems to stay in state of progress...lol. If you noticed the "unboarded" section in the back part of the fence in some of the first pictures, that's where the goats new twelve foot wide feed station is going to go. It will be a three sided, eight foot deep structure, that will serve as a feeding station as well as additional shelter when needed. Seems like I'm always building for the goats...lol.

Thanks,
BJ & Debbie


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is really nice! You did a great job! :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice play structure! Our goats would love that.


----------

